# [SOLVED] I need HP Pavilion DV6915nr drivers for XP



## al8922 (Nov 17, 2008)

hey guys I need the drivers for an HP Pavilion DV6915nr XP i downgraded my vista to xp cause it was giving me much problems but now i cant even search for a wireless network cause im missing drivers plz help!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: I need HP Pavilion DV6915nr drivers for XP*

HI,:wave:

Welcome to TSF!ray:

First make a back up your *Vista* OS. This way you could reinstall Vista if we run into issues.

Here are your drivers. Please follow the order given. *DO NOT *skip around when installing these drivers. If you run into an issue *STOP* and post it to the thread

*Chipset Driver*:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_630a_winxp2k_14.10.html
*ONLY* install the drivers. *DO NOT *install Media Shield
*REBOOT*

*Video Driver*:
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/GRAPHICS-BOARD/NVIDIA/NVIDIA-32bit-ForceWare-GeForce-Go-15655.shtml
Install and *REBOOT*

Or

http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_178.24_whql.html
(Newer version, but has not been tested)

If it does not install using the exe file then do a manual install through the device manager as follows:
Extract Files to a folder. Run the installer. If it errors upon installation use the device Manager.
From Device Manager, right click "VIDEO CONTROLLER (VGA COMPATIBLE)".
Choose Update driver.
Check no to connect.
Install from a list or specific location.
Don't search I will choose the driver to install.
In the list of common hardware types, scroll down and select Sound, Video, and Game controllers.
Remove the check from "Show Compatible Hardware" and click on "Have Disk".
Next...browse to the Extracted folder you made
See if windows will pick up the driver.

You should beable to get *ON-LINE *via your *LAN* connection. So do a full MS Update. You will need *XP SP2*. *DO NOT *install *SP3* until *ALL* your drivers are installed and running correctly.

You will also need:

*NET Framework *2.0:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...CB-4362-4B0D-8EDD-AAB15C5E04F5&displaylang=en
Install and *REBOOT*

*Windows Installer 3.1*: Should have been done when you did MS Update, but here it is just incase.
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FC-5F56-4A38-B838-DE776FD4138C&displaylang=en
Install and *REBOOT*

*Wireless Lan*:

*Atheros*:
http://www.atheros.cz/download.php?atheros=AR5006EG&system=1
Install Driver Only and *REBOOT*

or

*Broadcom*:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...softwareitem=ob-61972-1&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN
Install and *REBOOT*

or

*Intel*:
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...&swLang=8&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=ob-59458-1
Install and *REBOOT*

*UAA Driver*: Must be installed before your Audio driver.
http://www.mediafire.com/?4ben9zlesng
Install and *REBOOT*

*Audio*:
http://www.mediafire.com/?lgiwcooxdkk

Extract Files to a folder. Run the installer. If it errors upon installation use device Manager.
From Device Manager, right click "Audio Device on HD".
Choose Update driver.
Check no to connect.
Install from a list or specific location.
Don't search I will choose the driver to install.
In the list of common hardware types, scroll down and select Sound, Video, and Game controllers.
Remove the check from "Show Compatible Hardware" and click on "Have Disk".
Next...browse to the unzipped folder and choose the "WiSVHe5.inf".
Ignore XP when it complains.
*REBOOT*.

*MODEM*:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/s...3180330&dlc=en
or
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&cc=us&lang=en&os=228&product=3180330&dlc=en
Extract Files to a folder. Manually install the modem driver through the device manager (Similar to the AUDIO Driver).
Install and *REBOOT*

*Card Reader*:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/g...reg_R1002_USEN
or
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...softwareitem=ob-42847-1&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN
Download and run SETUP EXE., then *REBOOT*.

*Remaining drivers can be found here*:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=3740559

You should be up and running at this time.
If you need additional drivers please *POST* what errors you have in the *DEVICE MANAGER*.

The *1394 Controller*: This is *Only* if you have an error in the Device Manager that shows *OHCI COMPLIANT IEEE 1394 HOST CONTROLLER*.
This is not a driver issue it is a XP/BIOS incompatibility issue.
Most people have resolved this issue by DOWNGRADING the Bios to F.28:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/p...s=2093&lang=en
If you choose this option you do at your own *RISK*


Hope this helps,
Bill


----------



## al8922 (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: I need HP Pavilion DV6915nr drivers for XP*

i cant find the modem and card reader it says the page isnt available.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: I need HP Pavilion DV6915nr drivers for XP*

Hi,
Must be the server is down. Go back to the MODEM And CARD READER on my previous post.
Select the second option.
Bill


----------



## al8922 (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: I need HP Pavilion DV6915nr drivers for XP*

okay i installed the programs but i still cant go online? when i try to turn my wlan on it still says disabled? also when i go to my hardware list it says im missing.
-OHCI COMPLIANT IEEE 1394 HOST CONTROLLER
-ETHERNET CONTROLLER
-VIDEO CONTROLLER (VGA COMPATIBLE)


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: I need HP Pavilion DV6915nr drivers for XP*



al8922 said:


> okay i installed the programs but i still cant go online? when i try to turn my wlan on it still says disabled? also when i go to my hardware list it says im missing.
> -OHCI COMPLIANT IEEE 1394 HOST CONTROLLER
> -ETHERNET CONTROLLER
> -VIDEO CONTROLLER (VGA COMPATIBLE)


Can you get ON-LINE with you LAN connection (Hardwired)?

The-*OHCI COMPLIANT IEEE 1394 HOST CONTROLLER*:
I will NEED to know what the version number of your BIOS is.
This can be found when the PC first boots up of possibly in your BIOS

The *ETHERNET CONTROLLER*:
We have choices here. The *BEST* thing to do:
Go to your Device Manager>Right click on the ETHERNET CONTROLLER>
Properties>Details Tab
Under DEVICE INSTANCE ID post what you see for the DEV/VEN numbers

The *VIDEO CONTROLLER *(VGA COMPATIBLE)
The driver posted above should have taken care of it.
Download and Reinstall the driver:
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/GRAPHICS-BOARD/NVIDIA/NVIDIA-32bit-ForceWare-GeForce-Go-15655.shtml
*Be sure you have Downloaded the Nvidia 32Bit Forceware 
GeForce Go 156.55 File*
Or
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_178.24_whql.html
(Newer Version)

If it does not install using the exe file then do a manual install through the device manager as follows:
Extract Files to a folder. Run the installer. If it errors upon installation use the device Manager.
From Device Manager, right click "VIDEO CONTROLLER (VGA COMPATIBLE)".
Choose Update driver.
Check no to connect.
Install from a list or specific location.
Don't search I will choose the driver to install.
In the list of common hardware types, scroll down and select Sound, Video, and Game controllers.
Remove the check from "Show Compatible Hardware" and click on "Have Disk".
Next...browse to the Extracted folder you made
See if windows will pick up the driver.

Let me know your results
Bill


----------



## al8922 (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: I need HP Pavilion DV6915nr drivers for XP*

bios type phoenix
my bios version is F.30

ETHERNET CONTROLLER:
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_001C&SUBSYS_137A103C&REV_01\4&3B50943C&0&0068

and i fixed the video controller thing.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: I need HP Pavilion DV6915nr drivers for XP*

Hi,
Glad to here you have the Graphics diver installed!
Which driver worked for you (important)?

The Network Controller is the Atheros:
http://www.atheros.cz/download.php?atheros=AR5006EG&system=1
Again try to run the EXE file, But you may have to do a manual install through the device manager.

The 1394 Controller: This is Only if you have an error in the Device Manager that shows
OHCI COMPLIANT IEEE 1394 HOST CONTROLLER
This is not a driver issue it is a XP/BIOS incompatibility issue.
Most people have resolved this issue by DOWNGRADING the Bios to F.28:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3740559&os=2093&lang=en
If you choose this option you do at your own RISK
Bill


----------



## al8922 (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: I need HP Pavilion DV6915nr drivers for XP*

i used Nvidia 32Bit Forceware GeForce Go 156.55 File for the graphics.

the network controller worked!got my internet back

however i tried reinstalling the f.30 bios but The 1394 Controller still has a yellow exclamation mark and it says it cannot start so should i downgrade to f.28?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: I need HP Pavilion DV6915nr drivers for XP*

Hi,
We are almost there.

The 1394 Controller is your FireWire. If you will be using this, then I would downgrade your BIOS to F.28. I must warn you that if the install of the new BIOS corrupts for what ever reason you will end up with a useless PC. I have yet to have this happen to me, but the risk is still there.

The *1394 Controller*: This is Only if you have an error in the Device Manager that shows
OHCI COMPLIANT IEEE 1394 HOST CONTROLLER
This is not a driver issue it is a XP/BIOS incompatibility issue.
Most people have resolved this issue by DOWNGRADING the Bios to F.28:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&dlc=en&cc=us&os=2093&product=3740559&lang=en
If you choose this option you do at your own RISK

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## al8922 (Nov 17, 2008)

thank you very much i downgraded it to F.28 and it fixed the last problem.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

I am glad you have everything up and running!ray:
Believe it or not this was my first attempt to downgrade an HP DV6900 series
Thanks,
Bill


----------

